# Reclaiming my house



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Is anyone else experiencing the Nirvana of reclaiming their home?

I'm getting my house back! For months leading up to Halloween, my house becomes a wreck, especially my dining room.

Here are before Halloween dining room pic's and after Halloween dining room pic's. Well, The after shots are of my dining room in progress of cleaning it up. It's still a wreck by vanilla standards, but it's much better now 

*Before:*









*After:*









*Before*









*After*


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah my mom is quite happy to have her house back. no more halloween stuff scattered around. I for one wouldn't mind it being up all year though.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I don't mind the decor at all, but I do like to be able to walk through my dining room without having to step over and around stuff 

And I didn't even want to take a pic of when we hauled all the stuff back in after the big night. You literally couldn't walk through the room.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our basement looks like a basement again -and it's amazing how much bigger the room is without a lot of works-in-progress scattered about.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean!! its the middle of November and we still have one more van load to haul away to storage!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

...your right, the floor had a little dust on it, but other than that, your house looks great!!!! lol


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh geeze, you can't see in the pics but the floor is FILTHY DIRTY.


----------



## IowaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm still waiting to reclaim the other half of the garage. We can at least get my vehicle in there, but the columns and guillotine still need to be moved. 

Our basement is officially now scary. All of our hanging guys and the witch are now in residence! lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Everything is put away into the shed, tubs or storage space (well a few things are out permently in the basement). I was even able to vaccum the basement floor.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks familiar, but for us it's the basement and garage. I'm careful not to trash the living areas too much, lest the wrath of Mrs. dubbya befall me!

With everything packed away, it's so clean and open. It'l be the same for Xmas however so the neatness is short lived.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

for me, it was getting the garage back.... which I finally did - today. I haven't been in there since nov 1st... now it's 95% back to "normal"


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I feel sorry for any haunter that does a big Christmas display and also has the relatives over for Thanksgiving... trying to keep the house clean the last 2 months of the year is like bailing out a sinking boat with a dixie cup lol


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Revenant said:


> I feel sorry for any haunter that does a big Christmas display and also has the relatives over for Thanksgiving... trying to keep the house clean the last 2 months of the year is like bailing out a sinking boat with a dixie cup lol


Or like throwing a deck chair off the Titanic.

I liked the before pictures best... makes me feel at home... I live in a very small house with no storage so my living space is my storage space. Not a good thing for a pack rat like me. Oh, well, I don't get visitors and even if I did I live here... not them. Anyway, are they coming here to see me or my house?

Congratulations to all of you who conquered the clutter.


----------

